# Soil Test Results for Atlanta Bermuda



## baruman (12 mo ago)

Just received my results from UGA's lab. Was wondering if you guys see anything obvious I should be addinng besides the lime. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

Looks pretty good overall being in Atlanta with the red clay soil lime applications are a given. You could investigate in applying micros but to be honest unless you are into high maint I'd just concentrate on mowing low/fertilizing consistently.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont agree with Nix. You are very deficient in phosphorous (3ppm). I would use calcitic lime at the 25lb/ksqft rate they recommend. I would also do some potassium applications. Try to mulch mow instead of bagging.

Check the soil remediation guide for products you can use.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Follow the soil sample recommendation of 25 lbs/1000 FT2, so for 11,000 FT2 lawn, you need to apply 275 lbs of lime to your lawn to get your PH up. Winter is the perfect time to get this put down and watered in.


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

:thumbup:


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

So here is where I am at.

On 3/7/22 applied Anderson Barricade granular Pre-Emergent, Image Kills Nutsedge and Q4 Plus Herbicide.

On 5/4/22 applied Negate 37NG (12oz to 8000 Sq ft),, Weed B Gon plus Crabgrass preventer concentrate. (20z), Compare N Save 2,4-D Anise Salt (8oz).

On 5/9/22 applied Anderson PGF Balance 10-10-10 36 lbs to 8 Sq ft

On 5/11/22 applied 28-0-0 liquid N to 5200 Sq feet, Scott's Liquid Turf Builder (25-0-2) to 5200 Sq feet.

Pictures show what it looks like as of this afternoon. The left side of the front lawn (shaded picture) was heavy Poa which has been killed. But now I have these bare spots. On the right side I am still trying to get the Bermuda to grow in where the water line was replaced a year ago. Thoughts as to why to do next?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

How much sun are those areas getting per day? I see heavy shading from both directions in the second picture, and the first one is pretty much smack under a mature tree.


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

The one under the mature tree probably is getting a good 7 hours a day now. It's facing east. The other one is in the sun all day.


----------

